# Insurance with A manning anyone got it?



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

Anyone got insurance with these guys,?

They used to do a stonking policy for my late GT3
Included free trackday cover all for under £750.

Seem to remember someone on this site mentioning the same policy for the GTR, but maybe I was just dreaming.


----------



## bernmc (Dec 26, 2006)

They'll do GTR's.

I was quoted just under £1100 for unlimited miles, business use, trackdays inc. 8yrs NCB, GTR33 434BHP at the wheels.

Dropped to £816 with 5000 miles.

This compared to A-plan's £690 without trackday.

So depends on how important trackday insurance is to you, and if/when you smack it, whether you're going to smack it properly as trackday XS is 10% of the value of the car!


----------

